

Google Wave is the Segway of email - jgrahamc

So, I received an invite to Google Wave.  Ignoring all the problems inherent in a new service, I'm underwhelmed.  It looks like the application of cool technology to a problem I didn't have.<p>By far the worst part is the IM in the middle of otherwise static data.  I can see how archived conversations all in one place are good, but Wave's busy UI means that I can't keep more than one IM-like conversation going.  That's something I can easily do with any IM client.<p>Also, the watch every character as it's typed is horrible.  Especially when the person on the other end is a poor typist.<p>I can also see how reach editable, email is nice to have.  But I'm not sure trying to put this all together is the answer.  Yes, I like IM with my colleagues for real time stuff.  Yes, I like shared documents.  Yes, I like the store and forward nature of email.<p>But making a single stew out of them all seems like a mistake.<p>Would love to hear HN users' thoughts.
======
boskone
A bit quick to skip the trial and go straight to the hanging... As the other
poster stated give it time. Look past the SMS / IM social butterfly aspect to
the big picture.

I think its the best damn thing I've seen come down the Internet pipe in a
loooong while. Hands down.

IM+WIKI+Shared+Whiteboard+Email+ UserGroups+MailLists+Documents + Campfire +
Backpack + ... -> Wave

The really good stuff, is still off on the horizon, Robots for all kinds of
clever things. Huge explosion there. Huge.

Patience, its more than a Wave; its a Tsunami.

------
kakooljay
>making a single stew out of them all seems like a mistake.

Ya... [http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20070710/absurd-the-giant-
swi...](http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20070710/absurd-the-giant-swiss-army-
knife/)

Maybe their design choices were.. uninformed. The team was small, quite
secluded (in Australia) & secretive (even within google). It;ll be interesting
to see what/how much they change.

------
darkxanthos
I started off on that end of the spectrum too... I haven't shifted
dramatically, but little by little as more friends get it I am finding myself
wishing I could use it with still more.

So far it's a great replacement for a lot of my emailing, user groups, and
certain IM chats.

EDIT: Oh yeah and wiki-like things that aren't really wiki-fit.

